# Clark's Feed and Seed in Bellingham



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Yesterday I was in Bellingham and I decided to pay a visit to the store that I bought my first aquarium as a young boy MANY years ago....Clark Feed and Seed. As i perused the very large aquaria section, I was once again amazed at the great selection of aquarium livestock, plants, foods and supplies that they offer. The store has expanded their aquaria section and is very much larger than it was when I, as a very young boy used to visit and stare in fascination at all of the beautiful fish available before making my selections :bigsmile: They continue to maintain staff that are very knowedgable, professional and always willing to help in any way. I realize that #1-we are limited as to what livestock we are able to bring across the border, and #2-we should definitely support our local fish stores FIRST, but a visit to Clarks is well worth the trip. You won't be disappointed, and you may find some species of fish that you are unable to pick up locally  ...and....it's a lot closer than my personal favourite..... The Wet Spot in Portland


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

I'll have to check it out next time in the area. What are you allowed to bring back? I know I could Google but maybe there is a coles notes version haha


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

Been there before and did like some of their fish. just wasn't sure as to what I can bring back.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

There used to be a good aquarium shop across the road from Yeagers in BH.in the 1980's?


----------



## Rogo (Mar 1, 2015)

That's a great store. The people are very knowledgeable and helpful.


----------



## matedogg (Sep 18, 2010)

Awesome store


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

knucklehead said:


> Been there before and did like some of their fish. just wasn't sure as to what I can bring back.


Yes...Bringing fish across the border is always a bit of a "gamble". In the past I have brought Killies, Guppies, Discus, Africans, Plecos and others across without incident. However, I know that they have tightened up the regulations in the past few years and there are definitely some species that we can't bring over....not sure what these are. Evidently there is a list on a Canadian food and drug site somewhere, but it takes a big of searching. In the end it is up to the border guard that you encounter...I have found some to be very congenial....others....not so much  I would appreciate if anyone here can shed light on which species are prohibited. I am of the nature that if I find something that i like and can't find it locally, I just take a chance. When you get to the border, do a lot of smiling and little talking......just "yes sir no sir"


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

A list of fish you cannot bring in:

Susceptible Species of Aquatic Animals - Animals - Canadian Food Inspection Agency


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

smccleme said:


> A list of fish you cannot bring in:
> 
> Susceptible Species of Aquatic Animals - Animals - Canadian Food Inspection Agency


Thanks for posting this for all to see  It will be a very useful reference for any of us wanting to bring fish across the border. I'm thinking that it might be good to print this out and have a hard copy with us when crossing the border....it may come in "handy" to avoid any potential disputes /disagreements or confusion.


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

It also says this on the website



> _Fish and seafood
> 
> all species except
> pufferfish
> ...


So, as I understand it, the fish that we'd be most interested in bringing back in probably don't require any sort of permits? For example, plecos, cichlids, discus, etc...?


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

cpat83 said:


> It also says this on the website So, as I understand it, the fish that we'd be most interested in bringing back in probably don't require any sort of permits? For example, plecos, cichlids, discus, etc...?


Thanks Cory....more useful information. All good stuff we can use when being questioned by border officers


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

I was in Bellingham today and couldn't resist a visit to Clarks. Walked out with two bags for my nano tanks...one with some more pygmy corys and a nice little colony of Exclamation Rasboras. The border guard was awesome......told him what I had and he didn't even bat an eye :bigsmile: Straight through...


----------



## CatfishBlues (Dec 3, 2014)

Was the pricing similar to here?


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

CatfishBlues said:


> Was the pricing similar to here?


 I found most prices a bit cheaper even factoring in the exchange rate of our weak Cdn dollar. The selection is fantastic and they take really good care of their fish so they are very healthy robust fish. Very nice knowledgable people to deal with as well.


----------



## CatfishBlues (Dec 3, 2014)

Thank you. I have been there but not for a few years and remember liking the place also.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is the web page listing the regulations as they apply to pet fish.

The bureaucracy does a fine job of making their regulations as difficult to find and as convoluted in their application as possible.

Health of Animals Regulations


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

smccleme said:


> A list of fish you cannot bring in:
> 
> Susceptible Species of Aquatic Animals - Animals - Canadian Food Inspection Agency


That's not too bad a list at all. Mostly saltwater or big fishes. For freshwater smaller community - goldfish, koi, dwarf gourami, striped killies and surprisingly zebra danios.

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------

